# Sound mit Wago Codesys V2.3.9.7 abspielen



## Speedtriple (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand eine Idee wie ich in einer Visualisierung über eine Variable einen Sound in einer Webvisualisierung abspielen kann? Es wird keine Target Visualisierung verwedet.
Hardware Wago 750-841, Windows Xp mit IE/Firefox. 


Vielen Dank für eure Mühe

Grüße


----------

